#  Ernährung >   Was kann ich machen? >

## webbi

Ich bin neu hier, ich hoffe ich mache es richtig.
Mancher anderer wäre froh wenn er sonst nicht`s hat, ich sehe das ja auch so nur es belastet mich. Ich bin weiblich, 54 Jahre, 157cm groß, habe 47 Kg. Bis dahin wäre ja alles O.K. nur ich habe Bauchfett. Bei mir stetzt sich immer alles am Bauchfest. Ich möchte nicht`s abnehmen ich würde auch etwas zunehmen nur wenn ich etwas zunehme dann immer nur am Bauch und das wurde je älter ich wurde immer mehr. Der Hüftumfang ist 84 cm und der Bauchumfang 78 cm. Das Problem, ich habe Probleme mit den Rücken. Wenn ich Übungen mache gegen den Bauch dann geht das auf den Rücken.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo webbi,
ja, das Problem habe ich in den letzten Jahren auch, früher war das nie so. Bei mir kommt es überwiegend vom Kortison. Aber es kommt auch in den Wechseljahren, gerade lese ich ein Buch darüber. Durch die Hormonumstellungen werden Muskeln abgebaut und dafür Fett angelegt, und das gerade um dem Bauch herum. Und ich schätze mal, du gehörst du den Frauen, die etwas mehr männliche Hormone haben, die immer schlanke Beine und einen strammen Po haben und nur am Bauch zunehmen. Daran kannst du nichts ändern. Und wenn die weiblichen Hormone abnehmen in den Wechseljahren, verstärkt sich das.  
Wenn du Übungen gegen den Bauch machst und die auf den Rücken gehen, dann machst du was falsch dabei. Ich mache in der Rheuma-Liga Funktionstraining, das von einer Physiotherapeutin geleitet werden. Wie machen auch Übungen, die gewaltig den Bau trainieren, aber die belasten den Rücken nicht, sondern stärken ihn. Bei solchen Übungen musst du immer aufpassen, dass du eine gute Bauchspannung hast, sonst kommst du ins Hohlkreuz und das schadet dem Rücken. Was du auch machen kannst, ist Walking. Da werden vielerlei Muskeln trainiert und das ist gut für Rücken- und Bauchmuskulatur. Oder Rückenschwimmen, das ist für den Rücken gut und stärkt alle Muskeln. Was für die innere Muskulatur gut ist, ist ein Schwingstab. Da sollte man sich aber fachlich anleiten lassen. Es müssen nicht immer die gezielten Bauchübungen sein, es tun auch solche gut, die die anderen Muskeln auch miteinbeziehen.

----------


## webbi

Hallo Nachtigall, ganz lieben Dank für Deine Nachricht. Das mit den Beinen stimmt nicht ganz, zu der Statur sind die ganz o.k. und der Po hatte auch schon nachgelassen. Seitdem ich jeden Morgen beim Zähneputzen meine Kniebeugen mache und ich Walken gehe, hat sich das auch wieder gefestigt und das tut mir sehr gut, nur das ändert leider nicht´s am Bauch. 
Du hast geschrieben Du machst Rheuma-Liga Funktionstraining wo Ihr auch Übungen für bzw. gegen den Bauch macht, was ist das ? Wäre das auch etwas für mich ?
L.G. webbi  :Zwinker:

----------


## Nachtigall

Was meinst du genau, was für dich was wäre? Die Rheuma-Liga mit Funktionstraining oder die Übungen? Solche Übungen lernt man in der Krankengymnastik oder wenn man in ein spezielles Training geht, das ein Physiotherapeut leitet. Wenn man Übungen für den Rücken macht, werden immer die Bauchmuskeln mittrainiert, weil diese auch den Rücken mitstützen müssen. Ich kann dir diese Übungen aber leider nicht selber genau beschreiben, das ist mir zu kompliziert. Jedenfalls ist es wichtig, bei allen Übungen Bauchnabel reinzuziehen und Po fest anzuspannen, die Zehen zum Körper ranzuziehen, Knie zu strecken, und den Kopf in Verlängerung der Wirbelsäule zu halten, dann hast du gute Bauchspannung. Wir lachen dann oft und sagen, dass wir so bald einen Sixpack bekommen. Was aber leider nicht der Fall ist bei uns älteren Damen.  :Grin: 
Wenn du Schwierigkeiten mit dem Rücken hast, dann könntest du dich auch so einer Gruppe mit fachlicher Anleitung anschließen. Was mit dem Bauchspeck zu machen ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Bei meinem Übergewicht wird er mit dem Abnehmen schon weniger. Aber du hast ja kein Übergewicht.  :Huh?:

----------


## AnD73

Als Übungsleiter kann ich dir nur insoweit einen Tipp geben. Egal welche Übungen man ausführt, man muss immer die gegenüberliegenden Muskelpartieen trainieren. Da unsere Muskulatur nur und ausschließlich beim Zusammenziehen arbeit verrichten kann, muss man, wenn man den Beuger trainiert auch immer den Strecker trainieren. Dies ist bei Bein und Arm ja auch nachvollziehbar. Wie gestaltet es sich jetzt aber beim Körper. Hier ist immer darauf zu achten, dass Bauch-, Brust- und Rückenmuskulatur im Einklang miteinander trainiert werden müssen. Wenn dir die Bauchübungen Schwierigkeiten machen, trainiere vorerst die Rückenmuskulatur verstärkt (ohne die Bauchmuskulatur aber zu vernachlässigen), damit diese gestärkt wird. Sind Bauch- und Rückenmuskeln dann im Gleichklang, kannst du beide Partieen gleich stark trainieren. Versuche es mal ein Weilchen, vielleicht geht es danach schon besser.

----------


## duran73

Hallo, die Frage beschäftigt sicherlich nicht nur dich, sondern viele Menschen.  
@AnD73: Sehr hilfreich deinen Tipps. Werd diese mal in mein Training einbauen. Danke!

----------


## webbi

Hallo Nachtigall, Hallo AnD73, 
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich habe heute schon etwas im Internet herum gesucht und habe sogar eine Tabelle gefunden in der man Hüft.- und Bauchumfang eingeben kann, da bin ich gerade noch im es geht so, durch mein alter. Jedoch habe ich auch gefunden wie sich mein Bauch nennt. Durch die Form, wie und wo er sitzt und anfängt, wird er eingestuft, ich habe dann einen Stressbauch. 
Dank Eurer Antworten Nachtigall und AnD73 suche ich mir jetzt richtige Hilfe. Was meint Ihr, wäre eine Phisiotherapeutin das richtige? 
L.G. webbi  :Cool:

----------


## kaya

Super Übungen. die gleichzeitig die muskulären Gegenspieler trainieren, findet man beim "Pilates" Training: Aktivierung des Powerhouses... Hilft auch gegen den "dicken" Bauch. 
Einfach mal googeln.

----------


## webbi

Hallo kaya,
ganz lieben Dank,  das schaue ich mir gleich einmal an.
L.G. webbi   :Cool:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo webbi,
wenn du eh Rückenprobleme hast, kannst du ja auch mal deinen Arzt um eine Verordnung für Krankengymnastik bitten. Da lernst du dann allerhand Übungen für Rücken und Bauch, die du daheim nachmachen kannst. Ansonsten schließe ich mich kaya an.

----------


## webbi

Hallo Nachtigall, 
ich bin ja ganz arg froh, das ich im Moment keine außergewöhnlichen Probleme mit meinen Rücken habe. Ich habe mir
gestern schon einiges im Internet über Pilates angeschaut. 
Lieben Dank
webbi  :Cool:

----------


## kaya

Hallo Webbi, 
wenn Dir Pilates gefallen könnte, solltest Du unbedingt nach einem geeigneten Anbieter für dieses Training suchen. 
Wie bei jeder Art sportlichen Trainings kann man bei autodidaktischen Übungen auch einiges verkehrt machen. 
LG Vera

----------


## webbi

Danke kaya, 
ich schaue mich einmal bei mir um, wo etwas angeboten wird.
L.G. webbi  :Zwinker:

----------

